# Paramedic or Nurse?



## zzrider (Feb 1, 2010)

Now I'm probably jumping the gun here since I'm only in the midst of my EMT-B training at present, but it's in my nature to always be looking ahead to what's next.  That said, I'm currently pondering what direction to go once I've got my B cert and have spent some time in the field.

I am contemplating two options, assuming I like the field and can handle the work: go on to Paramedic, or go the RN route.  Both are pretty much the same in terms of educational commitment - I can get an AS in either (if I went EMT-P, I'd probably go for the AS rather than the cert alone), with RN being somewhat more expensive.  I am already working on prereq courses that would be useful for either - I'm taking Soc now, and will be taking A&P I over the summer.

This being an EMT forum, I expect most answers to be biased towards the EMT-P route, but I'm wondering if anyone else has pondered this choice and how you made your decision.  

From what I have seen, RN jobs seems to be somewhat more plentiful and pay better, but I'm not sure how a middle-aged guy would be received in that field.

So... any thoughts on RN vs. EMT-P as the next step after EMT-B?


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 1, 2010)

The answer is simple:  What do you want to do?  Heck, no one says you can't do both.  I know FF/P's who during their 48, work PRN as an RN at the ED.



Yes, RNs tend to make more, but it also depends on where you work and where you're located.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 1, 2010)

zzrider said:


> From what I have seen, RN jobs seems to be somewhat more plentiful and pay better, but I'm not sure how a middle-aged guy would be received in that field.


 
You would probably be rec'd better than in a Paramedic program with 18 year olds only wanting to get on with the FD and have very little interest in patient care.

It all depends on what you want to do.  If you want the opportunity to work in many different patient care areas including emergency medicine, then the RN would be the way to go.  If you want prehospital medicine to be your focus, then the Paramedic would be best.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> The answer is simple: What do you want to do? Heck, no one says you can't do both. I know FF/P's who during their 48, work PRN as an RN at the ED.


 
But at 48 years old one might have a difficult time getting on with a paid FD depending on how good your physical condition is. 

He would also have to consider this if his area is largely fire based EMS or if he is willing to relocate to an area where it is not.


----------



## wyoskibum (Feb 1, 2010)

If I had it to do over, I would go to Nursing school instead of Paramedic school.  More job options and better pay.


----------



## trevor1189 (Feb 1, 2010)

I was told to go to nursing school then challenge the NREMT-P. Not sure of the process of that, but I was told it can be done.

Also that way you can work and make good money as an RN and take field shifts as a medic as you like.

However, not really interested in being a nurse, so I decided just to go for the AAS degree in Paramedic Technology and then go for the B.S. in EMS later on as like.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 1, 2010)

Even if the educational requirements are similar on paper, sometimes, bear in mind that most quality nursing programs are EXTREMELY competitive.  You probably won't be considered with anything less than a 3.5 GPA in my area. Paramedic programs usually aren't. Also, there is a shift in nursing education to the Bachelor's level... it may become the minimum standard in the future. This will likely not be the case with paramedicine education.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh and believe me, you'll be fine as a middle-aged male. It would probably surprise you how many men go into nursing, and older men at that. Definitely not the majority, but they're out there for sure. My best friend is in nursing school and she can tell you that she's sick of the estrogen flood. Hell, I'm just finishing up my pre-requisites and there's so many women I'm getting a little crazy.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 1, 2010)

trevor1189 said:


> I was told to go to nursing school then challenge the NREMT-P. Not sure of the process of that, but I was told it can be done.
> 
> Also that way you can work and make good money as an RN and take field shifts as a medic as you like.


 
In PA, the RNs have their own prehospital credential - PHRN.


----------



## Akulahawk (Feb 1, 2010)

To the OP: If you're at a point where you can go either way, I'd say look towards doing Nursing. The prereq's should be very similar to what the Paramedic AS program (and other allied health professions too) would want. Either way, get your Gen Ed stuff out of the way FIRST. This way you only need to concentrate on doing the program coursework and not having to find a way to get any co-requisites, other GE, or whatever coursework done while you're in the program... or even AFTER you complete the program.

Basically, you whichever way you go, take lots of good GE classes... and if you're not selected for either program initially, take other classes that might be prereq's for other fields too. Make sure you keep your GPA up though. Nursing School can be VERY competitive.


----------



## zzrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, guys.  I have seen how competitive nursing school programs can be to get in to - my wife is doing it now.  She's been working as a hospital lab tech for years, but is now going back for RN.  She finished her prereq stuff last year and will be starting the actual program this fall, assuming she gets in.  It seems pretty certain that she'll get in - she got straight A's in all her prereq stuff and has many years of health care experience, both of which are heavily weighted for admissions.

At this point I'm leaning towards the RN route, and I like the idea of getting an EMT-P also.  I'll have to investigate that further at a later date.  In the meantime I'm going to keep working on general prereq coursework that will be needed for either.

A couple years ago I never would have imagined that I'd be back in school at 43 looking to do something completely different.  But so far, I'm really liking it!  Feels good; feels like I'm actually alive again.


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2010)

trevor1189 said:


> I was told to go to nursing school then challenge the NREMT-P. Not sure of the process of that, but I was told it can be done.
> 
> Also that way you can work and make good money as an RN and take field shifts as a medic as you like.
> 
> However, not really interested in being a nurse, so I decided just to go for the AAS degree in Paramedic Technology and then go for the B.S. in EMS later on as like.





VentMedic said:


> In PA, the RNs have their own prehospital credential - PHRN.




Both of you are right. Since PA uses the NREMT-P as their state Paramedic exam, a PHRN candidate must take the NREMT-P exams (written and practical) to become a PA state PHRN. HOWEVER, if you don't complete a paramedic program, you JUST become a PHRN, and don't get the NREMT-P. Same deal with prehosptial physicians, and in the near future, physician extenders. They'll all wear the "Health Professional" patch, and have at least the Paramedic scope of practice... but they'd need to go though a Paramedic class to be able to be a NREMT-P.
Figured I'd throw this out there to make sure no one got confused.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 5, 2010)

Jon said:


> Both of you are right. Since PA uses the NREMT-P as their state Paramedic exam, a PHRN candidate must take the NREMT-P exams (written and practical) to become a PA state PHRN. HOWEVER, if you don't complete a paramedic program, *you JUST become a PHRN,* and don't get the NREMT-P. Same deal with prehosptial physicians, and in the near future, physician extenders. They'll all wear the "Health Professional" patch, and *have at least the Paramedic scope of practice*... but they'd need to go though a Paramedic class to be able to be a NREMT-P.
> Figured I'd throw this out there to make sure no one got confused.


Why would they want a Paramedic patch if they have the PHRN?

In most states RNs can do everything a Paramedic can under their own scope which is creates less license conflict. Our RNs would be very frustrated if they were limited to the Paramedic scope of practice and I can't imagine how the RNs in California would feel if they had to function with a Paramedic scope on Flight or CCT. Yes, if the RN wants to become a Fire Medic, then he/she should get the Paramedic and ONLY be an RN on Flight, CCT or in the hospital settings....not on the fire truck.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 5, 2010)

radiation therapist


----------



## 46Young (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's the deal, if you can get into a 2 year RN school, then choose that. It'll take you the same amount of time to complete as an EMS AAS. You can then quickly challenge for the medic card through whatever tech school. Do that, and then you can take that card to a community college and receive 36-40 credits or so for an EMS AAS if you want. You'll have more than enough classes for that degree, and you'll maybe have to do one or two core classes to complete the degree.

Now you can have your cake and eat it too. 

For any medical profession, I personally see it as more financially beneficial to get the entry level degree, such as a 2 year for the RN, and then go for the bachelor's while earning a paycheck. Otherwise, you're spending four years wihtout any significant earning potential, instead of only two. As far as an RN, maybe an exception to this would be someone who wants to be a flight RN. This requires 3-5 years in critical care, and only a BSN qualifies for that position. In that case, going right to BSN would allow one to realize their goal that much sooner. Otherwise, it's better to get the entry degree, and get the next two while gainfully employed.

After you have both your medic and RN, I would choose a BSN over an EMS BA. Four year EMS graduates aren't compensated all that great in comparison, and most positions that someone with an EMS BA would qualify for would also go to a BSN. 

Here's a link to Charleston County's employment page (it may be obsolete in the coming weeks as the position gets filled):

https://jobsweb.charlestoncounty.org/hronline/public/vacancylisting.aspx

Here you have the position of Assistant Emergency Services Director for Charleston County EMS. Here's the qualifications:

Minimum Education - A Bachelors Degree from an accredited University in EMS, Business, Health or a related field  
  Minimum Qualification - 10 years of progressive management experience of a 911 EMS provider or other health care administration. 

What's the compensation? $60,424-$74,256 with 10 years admin experience. Hellllloooo, paramedic crew chiefs, which new medics generally progress to after six months to a year after hire, were getting 45k/yr to start back in '07, with nothing more than a tech cert and a few alphabet cards that everyone has anyway. Only an extra 15-20k/yr for four years of school and ten years of experience? That doesn't sound very appetizing to me.

My point is that if you decide to go beyond two years with your education, go with the BSN vs the EMS BA. You can have any position that the EMS degree would qualify for, and be able to do many other things with that degree as well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2010)

46Young said:


> As far as an RN, maybe an exception to this would be someone who wants to be a flight RN. This requires 3-5 years in critical care, and only a BSN qualifies for that position. In that case, going right to BSN would allow one to realize their goal that much sooner. Otherwise, it's better to get the entry degree, and get the next two while gainfully employed.


Not always. I know several nurses in ICUs of the... eight? hospitals here in ABQ, including our Lvl 1, who are ADNs. Two of them are flight nurses who PRN on ground transports as medics.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Not always. I know several nurses in ICUs of the... eight? hospitals here in ABQ, including our Lvl 1, who are ADNs. Two of them are flight nurses who PRN on ground transports as medics.


 
Any idea about their clinical ladder or how it is used for pay and advancement?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Any idea about their clinical ladder or how it is used for pay and advancement?



BSNs are usually quicker advancing to mgmt positions. Charge RNs seem to be split pretty evenly between ADN and BSN on step-down, medsurg and ER. ICUs tend to have about 2/3rd BSN charges. Pay for BSNs is typically a little better than for ADNs. Not entirely sure what you mean by clinical ladder since they are all regarded as RNs

EDIT: And thats just my hospital system which runs 3 of the seven (I miscounted we don't have eight :blush) hospitals in the city.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 6, 2010)

It all depends on what you want to do.  From my very first clinical day, i knew that med/surg floor nursing was not for me.  But I also would have rather gone to paramedic school.  I spoke with a firefighter captain who encouraged me to pursue nursing because of the money and the diversity in the field.

Lucid you are wrong.  Nursing will never step forward to bachelor's as a minimum.  They still have hospital school programs that graduate RNs. 

To people who are encouraging the OP to pursue nursing because jobs are widely available, go to allnurses.com and do a search for jobs and new grads.  See how many thousands of posts you see of new grads freaking out because they cannot find a job.

The nursing shortage is for experienced nurses, NOT for new graduates.  If you are excited by emergency medicine pursue that, otherwise you are going to be in for a long road of doing jobs you don't want to do until you can get into a specialty like critical care or the emergency department.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> BSNs are usually quicker advancing to mgmt positions. Charge RNs seem to be split pretty evenly between ADN and BSN on step-down, medsurg and ER. ICUs tend to have about 2/3rd BSN charges. Pay for BSNs is typically a little better than for ADNs. *Not entirely sure what you mean by clinical ladder since they are all regarded as RNs*
> 
> EDIT: And thats just my hospital system which runs 3 of the seven (I miscounted we don't have eight :blush) hospitals in the city.


 
Many hospital licensed professionals have clinical ladders that are not necessarily related to being in upper management.

It is a way of giving RNs (RRTs, PTs, OTs etc) a chance to advance in steps to achieve a better pay grade, accepting more responsibility or more promotional opportunities. The steps can be achieved through obtaining more education in the form of a degree and/or more certs. It also can be obtained by cross-training for different units or doing special procedures. As well, one might have to achieve a certain amount of steps on the ladder to qualify for certain units or to do special procedures. Examples would be an ECMO or Specialty Transport. Rarely will these teams accept people who only meet the minimum standards and just exist day to day in their position. The same might go for those doing charge or lead positions and in roles as preceptors. Many RNs also continue to work on the same unit which may even be med-surg but through their educational accomplishments and completing job goals, they may enjoy a higher pay grade as well as bringing more to the care they provide to their patients than those who just exist at minimum.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 6, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Many hospital licensed professionals have clinical ladders that are not necessarily related to being in upper management.
> 
> It is a way of giving RNs (RRTs, PTs, OTs etc) a chance to advance in steps to achieve a better pay grade, accepting more responsibility or more promotional opportunities. The steps can be achieved through obtaining more education in the form of a degree and/or more certs. It also can be obtained by cross-training for different units or doing special procedures. As well, one might have to achieve a certain amount of steps on the ladder to qualify for certain units or to do special procedures. Examples would be an ECMO or Specialty Transport. Rarely will these teams accept people who only meet the minimum standards and just exist day to day in their position. The same might go for those doing charge or lead positions and in roles as preceptors. Many RNs also continue to work on the same unit which may even be med-surg but through their educational accomplishments and completing job goals, they may enjoy a higher pay grade as well as bringing more to the care they provide to their patients than those who just exist at minimum.



Ok I understand what you're getting at. Sorry. I'll have to ask the GF about that cause I've not really paid too much attention to it to be honest. She'd be a good one to ask since she's a BSN on neuro IMC


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Lucid you are wrong. Nursing will never step forward to bachelor's as a minimum. They still have hospital school programs that graduate RNs.


 
But that does not mean hospitals and specialty units or specialty areas such as Public Health and School Nursing can not require a BSN.   The hospital programs are still associated with a college or will be accredited as such themselves to offer the requirements to meet the necessary standards.  OJT went out with the early 70s. 

This is one of Florida's hospitals that has its own nursing school which offers both the Associate and BSN.

http://www.fhchs.edu/academics/nursing



8jimi8 said:


> The nursing shortage is for experienced nurses, NOT for new graduates. If you are excited by emergency medicine pursue that, otherwise you are going to be in for a long road of doing jobs you don't want to do until you can get into a specialty like critical care or the emergency department.


 
That is true.  However, right now the tough economy, many experienced RNs who have been raising families or chosen not to work because their SO made good money are back in the work force. Of course they will probably return back to "retirement" when the economy turns for the better.  For new grads, you may have to wait for a hospital to offer a new grad program for precepting before being hired.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 6, 2010)

Neither of the hospitals where I work make any distinction in pay or limitation of scope along educational divides.  I've worked with 30 year LVN ICU veterans as well as ADN charge nurses in ICU.  Even ADN house supervisors.  Not so much to make a point of disagreeing, but most of the time in the hospital, RN means RN.  Now then if you go over to the east coast where a majority of the RNs are BSNs you may find you cannot get hired, or make at least $1/hr less with an ADN.  On the other end of the stick, i've a friend here in austin who started working as a BSN, received her MSN and DIDN'T get a raise.  Go figure.  They pay nurses crap in austin!


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> On the other end of the stick, i've a friend here in austin who started working as a BSN, received her MSN and DIDN'T get a raise. Go figure. They pay nurses crap in austin!


 
Did your friend reqret getting the MSN and felt it was a total waste of time?  

The same argument could be applied to EMS.  College level A&P is not required for most Paramedic programs and the 2 year degree wouldn't be given a thought to several in EMS.  However, if you were to take A&P or even get a degree while knowing the pay would not increase, would you consider it a waste?   

However, I have not seen an LVN in any acute hospital situation in over 20 years and definitely not in ICU or the ED during that time.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 6, 2010)

I know of 4 LVNs that work in my ICU. Its a level 3 trauma center (but all of the traumas go to University, now (the level 1)).  I don't think she regretted the education, she just got another job.  The distinction that my instructors made from my ADN program to the BSNs was in "nursing management" courses.  We had nearly as many clinical rotation hours as a BSN degree (which our accreditors actually dinged us on, go figure).  Our reputation in the community is that Austin Community College nursing students come out of school, more prepared for clinical nursing than our BSN peer/graduates.  I definitely plan on earning my BSN, but not until I am closer to stepping up for the MSN.  There is a masters in flight nursing at Western Case, that i'd like to attend.  From what i've seen online and with my alma mater, the bsn is really only 2 semesters away from my grasp.  I just can't justify going for it right now as I already have a bachelor's and i'm more interested in getting my EMT-P.

Also, my other hospital (a level 1 trauma center) has had an opening for an LVN in their ER for over 6 months. (just to make note that it is possible)


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Also, my other hospital (a level 1 trauma center) has had an opening for an LVN in their ER for over 6 months. (just to make note that it is possible)


 
Are the LVNs functioning as a nurse or as a tech? The LVNs that did not advance their education were allowed to stay but as PCTs which are CNAs with more skills. Or, if the LVN is working in the ICU, is the job description "exactly" like that of the RN for all meds and technology? Probably not. 

There probably have been a few LVNs that have been grandfathered in the ICU and ED but they also have had over 20 years to prepare for the future as it was the 80s when LVNs were removed from many acute settings. I would not advise someone who wants to work in critical care to just go for an LVN education with hopes it would be possible. Even if they landed the job advertised that you mentioned, their future would always be unsure and that is not a secure feeling.

The problem with having LVNs in the ICU and ED is they would not be able to take patients with advanced technology such as the ICU ventilators, CVVH, do some of the neuro assessments or give many of the meds. Thus, they might be able to work in a very low acuity ICU that rarely has ventilator patients and ships out any very sick patient to a more capable facility. Even in some of the SNFs, an RN much oversee the LVNs assessments. We had a similar situation a few years ago when Paramedics were allowed to take patients in the ED. When the patient was admitted as ICU status but held in the ED, assignments had to be switched with the RNs so that the ICU orders could be initiated if the patient was held in the ED until an ICU bed was available.

The term ICU can be rather misleading as some RNs or LVNs might say they have ICU experience but the acuity in that unit might be that of what other hospitals might consider general floor patients.



> The distinction that my instructors made from my ADN program to the BSNs was in "nursing management" courses.


Most of our BSN RNs are not looking into going for management positions. However, in nursing, "leadership" is stressed which is the reason behind some of the management courses which essentially are not managerial as they would pertain to a degree in Business Management. The RN has always been emphasized as the leader for care management of the patient and was to lead all other personnel in the overall organization of care or "supervision" to see that all orders and treatments are carried out. Now, in many places, nurses are working under managers from other specialities where education has evolved in other fields giving them a larger role in total patient care from a "leadership" standpoint.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 6, 2010)

Just to chime in, I've seen LPNs on floors that function as actual nurses. I saw a few ALPNs on the neuro med floors. I don't know what the difference between an LPN and an ALPN is, and was never interested enough to ask, though.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2010)

Sasha said:


> Just to chime in, I've seen LPNs on floors that function as actual nurses. I saw a few ALPNs on the neuro med floors. I don't know what the difference between an LPN and an ALPN is, and was never interested enough to ask, though.


 
The ALPN - a title that can still be found at Florida Hospital for the LVNs who are granted a few additional skills and meds which the hospital must ensure their competency. 

Here is FL's Nurse Practice Act that describes what is required for an LPN to administer certain meds and I believe specific assessments are also detailed as well.
http://www.doh.state.fl.us/mqa/nursing/info_PracticeAct.pdf

This will only be of importance if you go on to be an RN and will be working with LVN/LPNs on your team or patient care area.


Texas -LVN

http://www.bon.state.tx.us/practice/lvn-guide.html


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> However, I have not seen an LVN in any acute hospital situation in over 20 years and definitely not in ICU or the ED during that time.


Vent,

Around here, I've seen a handful of LPN's that work in the ED. They usually work in the "Fast Track" area. As one explained to me once, she is able to do pretty much everything a RN can do, but isn't allowed to _push_ IV meds... but she can start IV's and hang medicated IV drips.

Given that if a patient in "Fast Track" needs an IV for some reason, and definitely if they need IV meds, they get moved to the "regular" ED anyway, I don't see why an LPN can't work in that setting.

But yes - I haven't seen any real turnover of the LPN's... they've all been around for a long time, so it is very likely that they are grandfathered in and the hospital would probably fill their position with RN's if they were to leave.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2010)

Jon said:


> Vent,
> 
> 
> Given that if a patient in "Fast Track" needs an IV for some reason, and definitely if they need IV meds, they get moved to the "regular" ED anyway, I don't see why an LPN can't work in that setting.


 
A hospital ED is considered a higher level of care.  The LPN works out great until there is a real emergency and all qualified hands are needed. That is not the time to be trying to figure out who can push what meds to take whatever patient.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 6, 2010)

Vent as far as I'm aware, in Texas, LVNs have to have additional training to hang blood, or work with narcotics.  In ICU, I have seen LVNs take ventilated patients, stroke patients, hemodynamically unstable patients; i have never seen an LVN take a CRRT patient, but as an RN i'm not even allowed to take those patients until I take another class, same for IABPs.  I also do know of one LVN new grad, who used to work as a CA on our floor who was invited to come into critical care (if she started RN school), SO, i suspect, Vent, that you are correct in that No new LVNs will find a place in our ICU anytime soon.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> Vent as far as I'm aware, in Texas, LVNs have to have additional training to hang blood, or work with narcotics. In ICU, I have seen LVNs take ventilated patients, stroke patients, hemodynamically unstable patients; i have never seen an LVN take a CRRT patient, but as an RN i'm not even allowed to take those patients until I take another class, same for IABPs. I also do know of one LVN new grad, who used to work as a CA on our floor who was invited to come into critical care (if she started RN school), SO, i suspect, Vent, that you are correct in that No new LVNs will find a place in our ICU anytime soon.


 

I posted TX LVN's practice. In the ICU there will probably be an RN responsible for the medications an RN gives and a Respiratory Therapist may not be allowed to leave the ICU if a ventilator is on the patient. If it is an RN taking the patient, the RRT may leave the ICU for some situations without a relief RRT taking over. Some hospitals do not even allow LVNs to suction tubes and some subacutes allow them to oversee ventilators that are classified as homecare vents. 

For IABPs, at least as an RN you do have that capability whereas the LVN does not.

When considering to be a Paramedic, one should see if the state's scope of practice will meet ones goals or if one will be limited with very few opportunities for growth.  Of course, we could again use California as an example of a very limited state for the Paramedic.

Over 20 years ago, LVNs had a good standing in some ICUs but it was decided a mere 1 year of training/education was nowhere near enough for that environment just like the CRTT vs RRT. RT still has a few grandfathered 1 year "techs" in the profession but rarely are they allowed to do critical care. However, both the LVN and CRTT students logged some serious hours in the classroom and clinicals during that year.


----------



## terrible one (Feb 6, 2010)

RN - better pay, benefits, job opportunities, schedule, advancement, etc....


----------



## 46Young (Feb 6, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> Did your friend reqret getting the MSN and felt it was a total waste of time?
> 
> The same argument could be applied to EMS.  College level A&P is not required for most Paramedic programs and the 2 year degree wouldn't be given a thought to several in EMS.  However, if you were to take A&P or even get a degree while knowing the pay would not increase, would you consider it a waste?
> 
> However, I have not seen an LVN in any acute hospital situation in over 20 years and definitely not in ICU or the ED during that time.



If one seeks additional education only for career advancement purposes, and the new degree doesn't result in promotion, advancement, or compensation, then it was a waste. It serves no purpose. Perhaps a different degree would have been of greater benefit. If one seeks additional education for their benefit and enjoyment, and also to be a more proficient provider, then it was well worth the investment.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 6, 2010)

46Young said:


> If one seeks additional education only for career advancement purposes, and the new degree doesn't result in promotion, advancement, or compensation, *then it was a waste. It serves no purpose. *Perhaps a different degree would have been of greater benefit. If one seeks additional education for their benefit and enjoyment, and also to be a more proficient provider, then it was well worth the investment.


 
So you actually believe the additional classses in A&P, clinical assessment and leadership are a waste?  

Some do not want to change careers but enhance the knowledge for the career they are in.  There are people in healthcare who aren't torn between the FD and healthcare to where they seek out a totally different career like nursing.   There are also FFs that get Masters degree in something that compliments their FF careers and learn something new everyday to use in their current profession.  This prevents burn out and keep their chosen career fresh. Too many only work a "job" for the money and have no interest in the job itself.  Thus, they feel they know it all and there is nothing else to learn.  Those are the ones that stay on the bottom rung of the ladder and just exist with a title or patch doing only the minimum required and little else.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 7, 2010)

*How about environmental engineer or vertebrate paleontologist?*

For career longevity, better avrage pay and benefits, and lots of openings, go with the RN (don't do LVN unless forced to for money reasons). Be prepared for burnout.
If I had it to do all over again I would have gone back to school to get my degree in environmental engineering, not nursing, then reenlisted in the USAF as an officer.


----------

